# Alarma programable en reloj digital hecho con 74ls47 y 74ls192



## crisman

hola amigos espero que todos esten bien, les cuento que pienso hacer un reloj digital y un mi primo me paso un circuito de un reloj digital pero este no tiene una alarma programable y que es un reloj sin alarma verdad? la pregunta es si alguien me puede decir que le tengo que poner al circuito para que tenga una alarma programable gracias de antemano.
aqui les dejo el circuito para que lo vean.
SALUDOS!!!!!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola crisman

A cada 74LS192 le debes poner un 75LS85; las Q’s de los 74LS192 se conectan a las A’s del 74LS85 y por las entradas B’s de este se programa la hora en que sonará la alarma.

Luego habrá que conectar las salidas del primer 74LS85 A>B, A=B y A<B al siguiente 74LS85 y así sucesivamente.
La salida A=B se utilizará para hacer sonar la alarma por medio de un Flip-Flop tipo D.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## crisman

Gracias Mrcarlos ya conecte las Q´s de los 74ls192 a las A´s del 74ls85. lo demas no le entendi bien que debo conectar en las entradas B y como se programa o con que se programa?
y las salidas  74ls85 A>B, A=B y A<B a las A>B, A=B y A<B del otro 74ls85 ya que cada entrada tiene dos pines de cada lado igual aqui le adjunto una imagen si es haci como se debe conectar los 74ls85 y como tengo el circuito con los 74ls85. y como debo conectar el flip-flop tipo D disculpe todas las molestias es que lo flip-flops lo empezamos a ver hace poco y no se aun mucho de ellos gracias por todo MrCarlos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola crisman

Dicen que una imagen dice más que mil palabras.
Es sencillo ese circuito solo recuerda que cuando las A’s son iguales a las B’s la salida A=B se hará cierta y con ella puedes accionar tu alarma.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## crisman

gracias por dedicar tiempo a hacer esa imagen muchisimas gracias una cosa mas en la imagen que adjunto se ve que el 74ls85 tiene IA<B, IA=B,IA>B la I es the input? ya que en el livewire no aparece asi sino en A>B, A=B y A<B tiene 4 pines de cada lado gracias por su ayuda. otra cosa antes de que se me olvide tambien tengo que conectar los IA<B, IA=B,IA>B a tierra y a vcc? y en ves de los digiswitch puedo usar display para que me muestre la hora a la que va a sonar si es posible gracias y disculpe las molestias.
SALUDOS!!!!!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola crisman

Si, Así es, en el 74LS85 las entradas son IA<B, IA=B, IA>B; La “I” De Inicio quiere decir Input(Entrada), las que no la tienen son las salidas.
En LiveWire aparece de otro modo y en Multisim De Otro y Etc. Etc. Para estos casos es bueno tener las hojas de datos a la mano del integrado en cuestión.

Debes conectar a tierra o a Vcc (IA>B, IA<B; IA=B) solo el primer 74LS85, los demás se conectan en cascada tal como aparece en el dibujo que adjunté.

Los digiswitches se deben utilizar, podrías tambien utilizar interruptores y Los Display’s si quieres ver la hora a que está programado la alarma los puedes agregar. Los Digiswitches o los interruptores son indispensables para poder programar la hora en que sonará la alarma.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## crisman

ok gracias por todo  le cuento que lo arme en el livewire pero vi que este programa no tiene digiswitch que switchs podrian usar en lugar del digiswitch seria los pulsadores que podria usar en el lugar de este y tendrian que ir conectados en serie? o como se conectarian y adonde se conectarian, y los digiswitch son esos que tiene varios switch o son otros, que nosotros aqui en Guatamala le llamamos dip switch y no digiswitch igual aqui le dejo la imagen de como tengo el circuito armado en live wire y una imagen del dip switch a ver si son a esos que usted se refiere como digiswitchs y para la alarma use un led. y diculpe por todas las molestias que le estoy ocasionando realmente disculpe y gracias por todo  .
SALUDOS!!!!
PD: antes de que se me olvide digamos que solo quiero programar  la alarma para que suene solo con el de horas y minutos y no con el de segundos solo tendria que usar 4 74LS85 o es obligatorio usar los 6.y otra cosa un amigo mio quiere hacer el mismo reloj pero el no quiere alarma programable solo quiere que se active la alarma cada 30 min es eso posible? gracias por su ayuda es el mejor y sigua asi es una persona grandiosa.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola crisman

Efectivamente en LiveWire no hay DigiSwitch’s. Puedes utilizar Los que aparecen en el Menú: 
Insert, Input Components, SPST Switch. 
Ó.
Insert, Logic Gates, Input.

Los pulsadores no te servirían para tu proyecto ya que estos solo se cierran o abren Mientras los presionas, lo que se requiere es que cambien de estado, presionas se cierran, presionas se abre.

La ventaja que tienen los DigiSwitch’s es que se ve en la ventana que traen el número que está programado.
Así ya no se necesitan los Display’s para ver la hora de la alarma. Ve las Imágenes Adjuntas.

Si solo quieres programar las horas y los minutos está bien funciona también y solo requieres 4 74LS85.

Si tu amigo quiere que suene la alarma cada 30 Minutos es fácil solo hay que detectar, en los contadores de los minutos cuando las decenas estén en 3 y las unidades en 0 (0011, 0000). Pero luego de un tiempo se debe apagar manualmente o automáticamente.

Particularmente a mi me gusta más utilizar en LiveWire los cuadritos cafés que los SPST pues estos hacen mucho bulto, ocupan más espacio.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## crisman

ok muchas gracias espero que hayan digiswitchs en la electronica  y sobre la alarma de cada 30 min no le entendi. lo que quiere hacer mi amigo es que suene cada 30 min. por ejemplo sean las 12:30 suene ( aunque haya que apagarla manualmente no importa pero mejor si se puede automaticamente)cuando sea las 13:00 vuela a sonar y se apague cuando sean las 13:30 vuelva a sonar y asi sucesivamente no se para que quiere hacer eso pero eso me pidio que avergiuara. gracias por su ayuda me ha ayudado bastante 
SALUDOS!!!!!
PD: el circuito en el livewire esta bien conectado no tiene ninguna falla?gracias por todo Mrcarlos


----------



## jode bonito

Pero si se puede apagar automaticamente...
Por cuanto tiempo estaria encendida? y si se pudiera programar eso seria mejor
se podria hacer eso?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jode bonito

Si, si se puede apagar automáticamente.
Se puede programar cuanto tiempo permanezca encendida por lo tanto permanece encendida el tiempo programado.
Si se podría hacer eso.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## crisman

Gracias por todo Mrcarlos me ha sido de bastante ayuda, solo una ultima pregunta como podria programar la alarma para que suene cada 30 min,que tengo que usar. y como se programaria para que se apagara automaticamente? gracias por su ayuda.
SALUDOS!!!!!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola crisman

Para que la alarma suene cada 30 minutos hay que detectar las salidas de los contadores de horas (Unidades y Decenas) y el de los minutos (Unidades y Decenas) así que cuando sea la HORA suene y la HORA más 30 Suene.
De los mismos contadores puedes sacar una señal para apagar la alarma. Por ejemplo cuando hayan pasado 5 segundos generar una señal para apagar la alarma.
Esto lo puedes hacer con compuertas lógicas.

Tambien puedes tomar el pulso que va a los contadores de Horas(Unidades) y si el de los minutos es 0 o 30 hacer un circuito para que suene la alarma.
Para apagarla puedes, también, utilizar un 555 y calcular que genere un pulso, digamos, a los 5 segundos para este aprovecharlo para apagar la alarma.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jode bonito

Y como kedaria el circuito modificado para la alarma de cada 30 min?
y que a cada 3 segundos se apague la alarma, porque ese tema del reloj es muy bueno y es muy util
si pudiera ayudarme a ver como quedaria el circuito con la alarma se lo agradeceria mucho...
pero d antemano gracias por todo a MrCarlos y a Crisman por publicar ese circuito


----------



## crisman

hola Mrcarlos le cuento que logre configurar la alarma para que se encienda cada hora y se apague a los 3 seg. que dice jode bonito lo que no logro es que se active cuando el reloj de los minutos esta en 30 pero ya vere como le hago  mi pregunta es que frecuencia tengo que usar para que el reloj avance a un segundo exacto gracias de antemano MrCarlos.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jode bonito / crisman

Ya habíamos dicho que deben detectar cuando el contador de unidades de Hora cambia y cuando los contadores de minutos llegan a cero o a 30.
En el contador de las decenas de minutos hay una salida que va al contador de las unidades de horas, ese pulso se puede utilizar para encender la alarma cuando esté a la 1 o las 2 o las 3 o las 4 Etc.

Para encender la alarma a los 30 minutos sería detectar las salidas de los contadores de los minutos, las salidas serían 0011 Contador de las decenas, 0000 contador de las unidades.
Así que con una compuerta AND puedes detectar los 2 unos del contador de las decenas de minutos y con una compuerta NOR puedes detectar los 4 ceros del contador de las unidades de minutos. Las salidas tanto de la AND como de la NOR se “Suman” en una compuerta AND y cuando los contadores de minutos estén en 30 la salida de esta AND será alta y con ello puedes accionar la alarma.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: casi lo olvido, la frecuencia del reloj debe ser de 1 pulso por segundo.


----------



## crisman

gracias Mrcarlos por la ayuda le cuento que arme el circuito y logre que cuando el contador de los minutos estuivera en 30 se activara un led y despues de 2 seg se apagara y cuando pasara una hora igual se encendiera un led y se apagara a los 2 seg. mi pregunta es si se puede reiniciar el reloj de alguna manera con un pulsador. que cuando se presione,todos los displays del reloj queden en cero otra vez.
aqui le dejo el circuito MrCarlos para que vea si tengo algun error ya que no use tantas compuertas como usted habia dicho y si hay alguna manera de que se pueda encender un solo led en vez de dos, y si se puede hacer mas pequeño gracias por todo Mrcarlos

PD: tambien le dejo el circuito al amigo jode bonito para que le sirva de guia
ahhh antes de que se me olvide con lo de la frecuencia de los seg. yo uso esta formula para calcular la frecuncia del primer 555. F=1.43/(RA+2RB)*C que frecuencia me tendria que dar para que avance el reloj a un segundo exacto? gracias por todo y disculpe las molestias. aqui le dejo el archivo del livewiere por si a alguien le sirve talves te sirva a ti jode bonito


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola crisman

Noto en tu esquema que no tienes los comparadores de magnitud para la alarma del despertador.

El esquema que adjuntaste lo modifique para que se vea como Reloj Digital; es tu mismo esquema solo que acomodado de otra forma.

Tambien corregí lo del LED que enciende cada 30 Minutos un solo LED ya que Tú tienes 2 en tu esquema.

A las salidas de todos los contadores 74LS192 les puse unos CONECTORES para que no se vean tantos “Alambres”, con ello se ven más limpios los Diagramas. A estos conectores les puedes asignar cualquier nombre pero yo utilizo algo que me recuerde de donde vienen, Por Ejemplo:
SU1 Segundos Unidades Valor 1.
SU2 Segundos Unidades Valor 2.
SU4 Segundos Unidades Valor 4.
SU8 Segundos Unidades Valor 8.

SD1 Segundos Decenas Valor 1.
SD2 Segundos Decenas Valor 2..... Etc.

Me preguntas que como sería para restablecer a 0 (Cero) el reloj. Esto se logra conectando a 0 (Tierra) Todas las entradas “L” de todos los contadores y a la entrada “LD” de todos los contadores aplicándoles un 0 (Cero).
Nota un detalle que tiene el contador 74LS192, NO Funcionan Bien Las Entradas “L” en el LiveWire, al menos en el que tengo. Verifica esto en tu LiveWire, lo que ocurre es que no se restablecen a Cero Aunque estén todas Las L’s a tierra. Por medio de estas entradas L’s puedes poner a tiempo el reloj. Solo tienes que programar la hora por medio de los cuadritos cafés, Cuando están rojos es 1 cuando están café son 0, luego se aplica un pulso a las entradas LD de todos los contadores.

Noto otra cosa en tu esquema: en el 555 de donde sacas los pulsos para el reloj tienes una resistencia de 1 Ohms. No sé si esto es correcto pero si en la realidad (No virtual) este 555 te da 1 pulso por segundo pues adelante.
Té adjunto un programa que calcula el valor de las resistencias y los condensadores(Capacitores) para el 555.
Es muy fácil de utilizar. Lo debes instalar en tu PC por medio del Programa adjunto llamado:
555 Timer PRO Setup.exe.

Entra a este enlace para que bajes todo.


Lo tienes que bajar, desempacar, e instalar lo del 555.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## crisman

gracias Mrcarlos por tomarse la molestia de hacer el circuito le agradesco bastante me ha ayudado bastante. con lo del 555 los valores los puse alazar para ver que pasaba, estaba viendo el programa que me dio y esta exelente, lo que aun no entiendo es que frecuencia debo de utilizar en el 555  que va conectado a los contadores para que de un pulso a un segundo exacto y no valla muy rapido el conteo. gracias por todo.
SALUDOS!!!!!

PD:el contador no se resetea por completo yo creo que es un problema de livewire, solo cuando lleva una hora si se resetea completo, pero si llega a las 5 horas el contador a la hora de resetearlo todos se resetean menos el de las horas el de las horas se quedan en 4.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola crisman

Como te mencioné en uno de mis mensajes, la frecuencia para el reloj debe ser de 1 ciclo por segundo.
Es muy probable que simulando todo el circuito en LiveWire no de la frecuencia exacta pero se le puede conectar un potenciómetro para ajustarla más finamente. Si armas el circuito en la realidad, otra cosa va a ser, pero para ello te servirá el potenciómetro.

También, al armar físicamente el circuito debes agregar unas resistencias entre el decodificador y el Display de 7 segmentos. Estas resistencias las debes calcular de acuerdo al voltaje aplicado a la terminal común y la corriente que soporta el Display; la formula es sencilla: Voltaje entre Corriente (V/I), el resultado es el valor en Ohms.

Como ves en tu LiveWire tampoco funciona bien el 74LS192 y si pruebas el 74LS160 tampoco funciona, este ni siquiera cuenta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## crisman

ok muchas gracias MrCarlos le cuento que pienso pasar el circuito a pcb y talvez usted sepa que programa es el mejor para hacer esto ya que el pcb wizard solo une el 69% del circuito, y no el 100%,tambien modifique el circuito para que con switchs aumentara la hora y los minutos, este no tendra un rebote mecanico como un contador que hice? gracias por todo, aqui le dejo el circuito por si lo necesita ver.
SALUDOS!!!!!
PD:investigando encontre que un 1hz es igual a 1 ciclo*segundo es eso cierto gracias por todo.y antes de que se me olvide el circuito lo alambre asi en el livewire que se me hace mas facil entenderlo asi y tambien a la hora de pasarlo a pcb.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola crisman

Realmente no sé cuál programa es el mejor para hacer PCB’s tal vez el de Multisim 11 o el de Proteus pero no lo sé.

Tal vez los switch’s que mencionas tengan rebote, como mencionas, pero como lo tienes conectados probablemente no se note este rebote; es cuestión de experimentar.

Así es 1 ciclo por segundo es 1Hz.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## crisman

ok gracias MrCarlos le cuento que ya termine el circuito en pcb, y lo quiero compartir con el resto de la comunidad sera que hago un post diferente o lo coloco todo aqui mismo?
SALUDOS!!!!!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola crisman

Yo creo que aqui está bien para que compartas tu trabajo

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## campanita

una pregunta muchachos el integrado que debe usarse es el 74 192 verdad??? es que yo estaba montando un reloj con 193 y no me funciono por que el conteo lo hace asta 15....... debo remplasar este 193 por el 192???


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola campanita

sí, así es, debes replazar el 193 por el 192.
con ello podrás reducir la circuiteria que se utiliza en el 193 para no dejarlo pasar de 9.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## campanita

tengo otra pregunta..... cuando me dieron que lo remplazara salí corriendo a la tienda para comprar el 192........ pero hay algo que no entiendo como conecto este para que me realice un conteo de 0 ha 59? el primer 192 no me menda pulso para el siguiente 192!!!!

en otras palabrass monte el inicio del que mando crisman pero en la protoboard no me funciona

mrcarlos no me puedes ayudar


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola campanita

Ojo hay que analizar las hojas de datos de los circuitos integrados que estés utilizando; las puedes conseguir aquí:http://www.alldatasheet.com/ 
Si está tu contador contando hacia arriba los pulsos se aplican por el Pin 5(CPU) y el pulso para el siguiente 192 sale por el Pin 12(TCU).
Si está tu contador contando hacia abajo los pulsos se aplican por el Pin 4(CPD) y el pulso para el siguiente 192 sale por el Pin 13(TCD).

Creo que la imagen y el circuito adjunto describen mejor esto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## campanita

Eres muy bueno muchas gracias voy a probar en mi circuito y cualquier cosa te aviso gracias gracias...... ahora lo que estoy pensando agregarle si funciona es la alarma con los comparadores jejee................................................................................................................


----------



## crisman

hola MrCarlos le cuento que lo pase a pcb y no me funciono mucho, el reloj cuando tiene los 6 displays empieza a contar como que fuera conometro pero si solo le pungo el de segundos si cuneta bien, y el display de unidades horas no desliega bien los numeros en el numero 2 el segmento "f" se enciende, de ahi el 5,9 se les enciende el segmento "e"
y el pulsador del reset y el de decenas horas tampoco funciona a que se debera esto? le pongo un voltaje de 9v y 500ma.
SALUDOS
PD:el transformador se calienta mucho sera que el circuito necesita mas amperaje?
aqui le dejo el pcb para que lo observe.
ya revise la seccion del contador decenas minutos y ningun cable o camino se tocan


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola crisman

Retomé el texto de tu mensaje para lograr un mejor entendimiento:

- Le cuento que lo pase a PCB y no me funcionó mucho; el reloj, cuando tiene los 6 displays empieza a contar como que fuera conometro pero si solo le pongo el de segundos si cuenta bien. 
* quiere decir que todo lo de segundos está bien. Ahora quita lo de segundos y pon lo de minutos, aplica los pulsos como si fuera lo de segundos. Ve si funciona bien, si no funciona bien verifica el “Cableado” (Pistas de cobre) contra el diagrama. 

- El Display de unidades horas no despliega bien los números; en el numero 2 el segmento "F" se enciende, de ahí el 5, 9 se les enciende el segmento "E"
* Analiza esto: probablemente la conexión hacia el segmento F esté cambiada hacia el segmento E y viceversa.

- El pulsador del Reset y el de decenas horas tampoco funciona a que se deberá esto?
* Verifica contra el diagrama que estén bien conectados.

- Le pongo un voltaje de 9v y 500ma.
* RECUERDA: si estás utilizando Circuitos Integrados de la serie 74 debes alimentar con 5Vdc. Para la serie 4XXX si son 9Vdc. La corriente que debe proporcionar la fuente de alimentación debe ser tal que soporte el peor de los casos, esto es cuando estén el máximo de segmentos encendidos más el consumo propio de la demás circuiteria.

-PD: El transformador se calienta mucho será que el circuito necesita mas amperaje?
* es muy probable que se caliente porque estás aplicando 9Vdc. Al circuito, prueba con 5Vdc. O, también porque hay una sobrecarga del circuito hacia la fuente, o porque sí se requiere un transformador para más corriente.

Aquí le dejo el PCB para que lo observe.
- ya revise la sección del contador decenas minutos y ningún cable o camino se tocan.
* Perfecto. Pero creo que el problema no fue ese puesto que sigue fallando el circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: es un trabajo muy arduo el verificar el PCB pero Tú puedes revisar sección por sección para encontrar la(s) falla(s)


----------



## crisman

ok muchas gracias lo voy a revisar, y le voy a meter una de 5 voltios a ver que sucede, antes de que se me olvide mi profesor me dijo que le contador empieza a loquear porque talves esta agarrando los 60hz del transformador sera cierto eso?
cualquier cosa le aviso gracias por todo 
SALUDOS!!!!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola crisman

Si, así es, probablemente los contadores se vean afectados por el campo electromagnético del transformador.
Solo tienes que colocar el transformador un poco lejos del circuito, digamos a unos 70 cm. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## crisman

ok muchas gracias Mrcarlos pero mejor lo voy a hacer en placas individuales tanto la alarma como el 555 que mando los pulsos. lo hice en galleta pero lo raro es que los segundos se normalizaron pero no completamente por ejemplo (cada punto significa un segundo) 1.2...3..4.....5.6.7.8.9.0....1..2..3.4.5...6 y asi varia el conteo. no se a que se debera lo voy a alejar como usted dice aver que pasa gracias por todo MrCarlos 
SALUDOS!!!!!!

EDITO:hola Mrcarlos le cuento que esta revisando la seccion de la alarma y me pregunte para que sirve el capacitor que esta conectado al 7408 y al 7402? en el livewire dice que este pasa el voltaje negativo (0) a la 7402 para que esta no se active hasta que el contador decenas minutos este en tres pero lo reviso con un led, el led prende cuando hay voltaje 0 en la pata positiva del capacitor que va conectada a la 7408 pero no transmite ese voltaje a la pata negativa del capacitor y a su ves no la transmite a la 7402 a que se debe esto? el capacitor que estoy usando es 220 uf a 16v. y le estoy metiendo un voltaje de 5 vdc.ta negative del capacito
gracias por todo MrCarlos.

SALUDOS!!!!!!!


----------



## campanita

gracias..... Mrcarlos por la ayuda que me brindaste logre mi reloj digital con alarma .... al profesor le encanto por que fue un montaje muy extenso y lo monte todo en protoboar imagínate como quedo todo el cableado era mucho......pero al profesor le fascino y ahora gracias a ti estoy mas cerca de aprobar mi curso de digitales muchas gracias besos... desde Costa Rica


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola crisman

Perdón por la tardanza, por algún motivo no había recibido tu mensaje sino hasta ahora que campanita escribió.
(18/ago/2010 22:41:23 Hace 5 Días)

Si te refieres al capacitor que aparece en la imagen adjunta en tu mensaje #21 de este tema
Ese capacitor es para aplicar un pulso muy, muy angosto hacia 74LS02. este pulso solo se puede ver con un osciloscopio.
Ese pulso es capaz de activar el 555 IC14 para encender el LED en su salida por un determinado tiempo, determinado por las R’s y la C asociada a él.

saludos
a sus ordenes
Saludos a campanita


----------



## crisman

gracias MrCarlos no tenga pena igual ya lo entregue y lo unico que fallo fue la alarma porque use una fuente de 5v y a la alrma le entrava apenas 1v y necesitava 3 para activarse pero igual fue el unico que lo entrego de la clase. gracias por su ayuda solo deme un poco de tiempo para  poder subir todo mi trabajo y compartirlo ya que tambien quiero poner un video de su funcionamiento.
SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## JuanDeLaMora

crisman dijo:


> hola amigos espero que todos esten bien, les cuento que pienso hacer un reloj digital y un mi primo me paso un circuito de un reloj digital pero este no tiene una alarma programable y que es un reloj sin alarma verdad? la pregunta es si alguien me puede decir que le tengo que poner al circuito para que tenga una alarma programable gracias de antemano.
> aqui les dejo el circuito para que lo vean.
> SALUDOS!!!!!!



Oye disculpa este reloj cuenta hasta las 23:59 horas o solo hasta las 12:00. Debo decir que me impresiona todo el trabajo que hiciste para poder llevarlo acabo.:buenpost:
Gracias espero tu respuesta.


----------



## crisman

hola si cuenta hasta las 23:59 y de ahi a las 00:00 el reloj funciona a la perfeccion pronto subire un video solo que lo preste y aun no me lo devuelven. espero que te haya servido la respuesta
SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## JuanDeLaMora

crisman dijo:


> hola si cuenta hasta las 23:59 y de ahi a las 00:00 el reloj funciona a la perfeccion pronto subire un video solo que lo preste y aun no me lo devuelven. espero que te haya servido la respuesta
> SALUDOS!!!!



Perfecto, lo voy a alambrar por que ocupo hacer uno para una materia que tengo.

Te la rifaste machin, muchisimas gracias


----------



## zesarcgm

HOla que tal oyep intente simular tu circuito pero no le entiendo llega a 60 y no manda el 1 a los minutos y pues on se si se deba a la alarma 
jeejjejee


----------



## norman sanchez

hola estoy montando un reloj digital y ya lo tengo pero necesito saber como le puedo programar las horas y los minutos con unos pulsadores quisiera haber si alguien me puede ayudar con esto los hago con 74192 gracias...


----------



## kero_19

Hola A todos, pues se me ocurre que en la entrada de la señal de reloj de los minutos y horas coloques entre esta señal y el negativo un pulsadors, como los contadores trabajan con los flancos de bajada cada vez que presiones el pulsador sera como si le injectas un pulso y asi puedes igualar tu reloj, a este pulsador puedes ponerle un circuito antirrebote para que no haya salto grandes, espero que te sirva la info.

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola norman sanchez

Por aca está la respuesta
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/412903/ _ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Miguel Augusto

@ MrCarlos

Hola Carlos, te tengo una pregunta... no se mucho de electronica, pero para que sirve el "Pin SIL"?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Miguel Augusto

Me Ahorrarías mucho tiempo si me dices donde viste ese letrero (Pin SIL)

Mas sin embargo, si ese es el nombre de un conector entonces todos los conectores que tengan ese nombre van conectados entre sí.

Para qué sirve no lo sé pues es necesario saber en que esquemático lo viste y de ahí determinar para qué sirve.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Miguel Augusto

@Mr Carlos, 

Gracias por ser atento en el problema que tenia... Bueno ya lo pude resolver...  un amigo del colegio me ayudó en eso...

Pero muchas gracias de todos modos!
Saludos


----------



## rastss

necesito hacer un reloj con opcion de igualar


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola rastss

Faltan datos.
Qué tipo de reloj, Modo 12 Hrs. o 24 Hrs. o ambos?
opción para poner a tiempo ?.
Igualar a Qué ?.
Etc.

Qué simulador utilizas ?
Adjuntar el archivo que se genera con tu simulador preferentemente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nataly1989

Hola MrCarlos, tengo una consulta acerca de un reloj digital con alarma programable. Tengo el circuito en proteus para el reloj, lo pase a multisim y tuve que cambiar los valores de la resistencia para que el timer me funcionará. Mi duda es que mi circuito muestra la hora en horario militar y quisiera modificarlo a 12 horas, entonces no entiendo como identificar que la alarma suena por ejemplo a la 5 de la mañana y no a la 5 de la tarde. Otra consulta es: todavía no tengo realizado el circuito de la alarma pero tengo la idea. Coloco comparadores 7485 para unidad y decena de hora y minuto la salida de A = B va conectada a una and de 4 entradas y su salida al led o alarma, colocaría switch a la entrada de un decodificador 7447 con salida hacia 7 segmento. No se como hacer que la alarma suena por cierta cantidad de tiempo.
Disculpe mi enredo en multisim.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola nataly1989

Por lo que entiendo tienes un reloj en ISIS de Proteus con modo 24Hrs.
Ese mismo lo pasaste a Multisim 11 donde tuviste que cambiar los valores de las resistencias; esto es normal pues los diferentes simuladores no funcionan igual, al menos con un circuito de timer con el 555.

Para que tu reloj funcione en Modo 12 Hrs. Debes detectar cuando los contadores lleguen a 13 y en ese instante restablecerlos a 01.

Para saber si es de dia o de noche (5AM o 5PM) debes agregar un Flip-Flop para que cada que cambie las horas de 12 a 1 el Flip-Flop cambie y en su salida Q conectar el LED para que indique AM o PM.

Para hacer el programador de la alarma con 7485 hay que conectar estos en cascada.
Las entradas de control A>B y A<B se conectan a Tierra(Gnd) y la entrada de control A=B al Vcc.
Las salidas A>B, A<B y A=B se conectan a las entradas de control A>B, A<B y A=B respectivamente del siguiente 7485 y del último de la cascada se utiliza solamente la salida A=B con lo que cambiarás de estado un Flip-Flop

Voy a analizar los archivos que adjuntaste pero me llevará algo de tiempo. Espero puedas dármelo, mientras tanto tu puedes ir desarrollando el programador para la alarma.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nataly1989

No le comprendí bien lo del flip flop para identificar si era am o pm. También quisiera saber si a los decodificadores se le puede introducir los valores que tomaran las horas y minutos por medio de pulsadores y no por switch.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola nataly1989

No me comprendiste lo del Flip-Flip y yo no comprendo lo que dices aquí: “También quisiera saber si a los decodificadores se le puede introducir los valores que tomaran las horas y minutos por medio de pulsadores y no por switch”

Supongo que quieres introducir los 4 BIT’s (Q8, Q4, Q2, Q1) a los decodificadores de las horas y de los minutos por medio de pulsadores y no por medio de Switch. Pero Para qué ?... Cuál es el objetivo ?.... Ponerlo a tiempo ?.

Ahora bien, para hacer los circuitos que adjuntaste de Modo 24Hrs. a Modo 12Hrs, no es posible con el contador 7490.
Imagínate: El reloj cuenta así en el conjunto de horas: 10, 11, 12, 13. en este instante hay que borrar el contador de las decenas a cero y al contador de unidades programarle 1 para que indique 01. 

Había pensado que cuando se genera el pulso para el Reset, borrar ambos contadores y antes de que llegara otro pulso de las decenas de minutos ese mismo pulso, Reset, utilizarlo para hacer un +1 en el contador de unidades de horas pero en el simulador no funciona eso.

Sería bueno reemplazar los contadores de las horas de 7490 por 74190 con lo cual sería fácil cambiar el reloj de Modo 24Hrs. A Modo 12Hrs. Tú qué opinas ?...

Te adjunto una imagen que contiene el circuito para los indicadores AM/PM.
Estando, el reloj, en Modo 12Hrs, por el conector AmPmIn llegaría un pulso cada que hayan transcurrido 12 horas.
sería bueno agregar un botón para cambiarlo de AM a PM cuando se está poniendo, manualmente, a tiempo el reloj.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nataly1989

Entones mejor lo dejo en modo 24 horas ya que ya he adquirido los 7490. Y mi idea de colocar pulsadores era para que cualquier persona que no supiera del sistema binario pudiera ajustar el reloj. No se si noto que en el archivo de multisim cuando coloque los dipswitch el numero que se muestra en el display no corresponde a lo que estoy introduciendo.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola nataly1989

No es posible hacer lo que pretendes pues lo que se debe programar son los contadores y no los decodificadores.
El 7490 no tiene esa característica.

No he analizado a fondo el circuito desarrollado con multisim dame algo de tiempo para hacerlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola nataly1989

Estuve analizando tu circuito en Multisim pero la verdad está muy enredado con tanto alambre.
Probablemente ya terminaste este diseño pero si no aquí te dejo tu mismo circuito pero un poco modificado.

Para la puesta a tiempo del reloj deberías agregar un 555 a una velocidad mayor para que los números avancen más rápido. Pondrías a tiempo primero las horas luego los minutos y agregar otro conmutador para los segundos.

En fin analiza el circuito desarrollado con el simulador Multisim 11 a ver si todavía te sirve.
Nota también el DigiSwitch para programar la alarma. Ya Tu le pondrás una alarma sonora, la que le puse es solo visual.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nataly1989

Muchas gracias, no sabe cuanto me ha ayudado. Bueno yo no le voy a agregar un conmutador para los segundos ya que para disminuir los costos no voy a visualizar los segundos me voy a guiar por el led que se enciende por cada pulso del temporizador.

Aquí en Panamá no he visto esos dipswitch que me muestra en su imagen, pero ojala pudiera adquirirlos. 
Es cierto que debo modificar el arreglo del circuito temporizador para que cambien más rápido los números. Yo me guié con esta fórmula para encontrar los valores de las resistencias y capacitor:
F = 1.44 / ((R1 + 2R2) C).
No se si está bien.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola nataly1989

Probablemente esté bien la formula pero mejor ve las hojas de datos del 555, en ellas están las formulas.
Por acá puedes encontrar las hojas de datos del 555 y de cualquier otro IC.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nataly1989

Gracias por la información MrCarlos, utilice las formulas y los circuitos que vi en la hoja de datos pero no tuve mucha mejora en la velocidad de pulso que envia el emporizador.

Los valores que utilizo en proteus que si me dan una velocidad correcta para los segundos, aunque no funcionan para multisim, funcionarian en lo real? Ya que estos si los coloco en la formula dan la frecuencia exacta de 1Hz


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola nataly1989

Todos los simuladores tienen sus limitaciones, unos más que otros.
Si estás simulando tu circuito, el propio simulador no te deja ir más allá de lo que puede hacer.
Si estás probando tu circuito en la realidad debería funcionar dentro de los parámetros de frecuencia propios del 555.

saludos
a sus ordenes
[/COLOR] 
Agregaste texto antes que yo.
claro en la vida real el 555 se comporta como dicen sus hojas de datos.
el ISIS de Proteus es mejor simulador para estos casos.


----------



## nataly1989

Muchas gracias, en cuanto lo pruebe le comento si funcionó.


----------



## nataly1989

Hola MrCarlos, ya logré probar el temporizador y me trabaja bien con la resistencia de 220k y 1M. Mi pregunta ahora es respecto a display de doble 7 segmento pero con sólo 1o pines, de qué manera se conectan. Y si funcionan de la misma manera que un doble siete segmento pero de 14 pin. Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola nataly1989

No entiendo correctamente lo que quieres decir:
_“Respecto a Display de doble 7 segmento pero con sólo 1o pines, de qué manera se conectan. _
_Y si funcionan de la misma manera que un doble siete segmento pero de 14 pin. Gracias.”_

Supongo que tienes un Display de 7 segmentos DOBLE con solo 10 PIN’s.
Pero preguntas que si funcionan igual que los dobles pero de 14 PIN’s.

Yo creo que el de 10 PIN’s tiene los segmentos en paralelo, esto es:
Los segmentos “a” salen juntos por un PIN.
Los segmentos “b” salen juntos por un PIN.
Los segmentos “c” salen juntos por un PIN.
Etc.
Y el común de un Display sale aparte uno de otro.

Si así es tu Display entonces son 7 PIN’s para los segmentos, 2 para los comunes y 1 para un solo punto decimal.
Para manejarlo hay que aplicarle una combinación de unos y ceros a los segmentos para que encienda, por ejemplo, el 5, luego aplicarle voltaje a uno de los comunes. Luego cambiar la combinación de unos y ceros y aplicarle voltaje al otro común.
Seguramente este Display por el que preguntas es para sistemas Multiplexados.

Si tienes el número de identificación de ese Display busca sus hojas de datos aquí: [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## espin7

Hola MrCarlos, veras, tengo el diagrama de un reloj digital de 24 horas, pero quiero imple mentarle una alarma programable, pero no se como, me puedes dar alguna idea de que ponerle por favor.

Estoy utilizando el contador de decadas con salida BCD en binario 74ls90 y el decodificador bcd 74ls47, al igual que el lm555.

A qui te dejo las imágenes de mi circuito en un archivo comprimido.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola espin7

Para qué adjuntaste, en el archivo comprimido varias imágenes de lo mismo ?.

Veo en circuito de la imagen que los contadores de segundos, minutos y horas no están bien configurados.
Cuentan libremente. 
Los de segundos deben contar de 00 a 59. al siguiente pulso deben ser restablecidos a 00 y los de minutos contar +1.
Los de minutos deben contar de 00 a 59. al siguiente pulso deben ser restablecidos a 00 y los de horas contar +1.
Los de horas deben contar de 00 a 24 y al siguiente pulso deben ser restablecidos a 01.

Además, no se conecta una resistencia en el común de los Display’s sino una para cada segmento.

Otra cosa digamos importante: cómo o con qué vas a poner a tiempo ese reloj ?.
No tiene con qué.

Bueno: para agregarle una alarma programable habría que utilizar unos IC’s llamados Comparadores De Magnitud.
Conoces el funcionamiento del 74LS85 ?.
Con él puedes lograr lo que estás requiriendo.
Por las entradas “A” metes las salidas de los 74LS90 y por las entradas “B” programas la hora que quieres que suene la alarma.
Se requieren 6 74LS85 conectados en cascada.
Al primer comparador, de las unidades de segundo, se conecta al Vcc la entrada A=B y las entradas A<B y A>B se conectan a Gnd.
Luego sucesivamente:
Las salidas A>B, A=B, A<B se conectan a las entradas del siguiente comparador. Así quedarán en cascada.
La salida A=B del comparador de las decenas de las horas se utilizará para hacer sonar la alarma.

Fíjate en las imágenes que vienen en los primeros mensajes de este tema. Allá encontrarás cómo conectar los 74LS85.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## espin7

Hola MrCarlos, tienes mucha razón, mi circuito es un asco, me puse hacerlo nuevamente en multisim, pero ahora basándome en el reloj de 24 horas que le modificaste a nataly1989. veo que en el circuito no usas compuertas AND, si no es mucha molestia me puedes explicar por que?; otra, los switch,  que utilizas en las parte de minutos y horas(KEY=M , KEY= H), son para resetear el reloj?,.

saludos
y gracias de antemano.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola espin7

No se utilizan compuertas AND porque el 7490 es un contador de décadas, solo cuenta de 0 a 9. ahora bien: Fijate, cuando los contadores de decenas llegan a 6, las salidas QB(9) y QC(8) están conectadas a las entradas R01(2) y R02(3) respectivamente. Así que cuando los contadores de minutos o de segundos llegan a 60 se restablecen a cero a consecuencia de ese arreglo.

Efectivamente, los Switch’s Key=M y Key=H son para ajustar, poner a tiempo el reloj, pero solo en los circuitos de las horas(H) y los minutos(M).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ejgallardon

Hola a todos, tengo una gran duda espero me puedan ayudar ya arme el reloj con contadores 74192, pero me piden que cuando se encienda inicie en 12:00:00 y no se como hacerlo, la prfesora comento que debiamos utilizar un multiplexor... Espero me puedan ayudar y si necesitan alguna otra informacion se las agradeceria...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ejgallardon

Sería más fácil si adjuntas el archivo que se genera con tu simulador pues no adivino cómo está todo conectado entre sí.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## djvita

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola crisman
> 
> Noto en tu esquema que no tienes los comparadores de magnitud para la alarma del despertador.
> 
> El esquema que adjuntaste lo modifique para que se vea como Reloj Digital; es tu mismo esquema solo que acomodado de otra forma.
> 
> Tambien corregí lo del LED que enciende cada 30 Minutos un solo LED ya que Tú tienes 2 en tu esquema.
> 
> A las salidas de todos los contadores 74LS192 les puse unos CONECTORES para que no se vean tantos “Alambres”, con ello se ven más limpios los Diagramas. A estos conectores les puedes asignar cualquier nombre pero yo utilizo algo que me recuerde de donde vienen, Por Ejemplo:
> SU1 Segundos Unidades Valor 1.
> SU2 Segundos Unidades Valor 2.
> SU4 Segundos Unidades Valor 4.
> SU8 Segundos Unidades Valor 8.
> 
> SD1 Segundos Decenas Valor 1.
> SD2 Segundos Decenas Valor 2..... Etc.
> 
> Me preguntas que como sería para restablecer a 0 (Cero) el reloj. Esto se logra conectando a 0 (Tierra) Todas las entradas “L” de todos los contadores y a la entrada “LD” de todos los contadores aplicándoles un 0 (Cero).
> Nota un detalle que tiene el contador 74LS192, NO Funcionan Bien Las Entradas “L” en el LiveWire, al menos en el que tengo. Verifica esto en tu LiveWire, lo que ocurre es que no se restablecen a Cero Aunque estén todas Las L’s a tierra. Por medio de estas entradas L’s puedes poner a tiempo el reloj. Solo tienes que programar la hora por medio de los cuadritos cafés, Cuando están rojos es 1 cuando están café son 0, luego se aplica un pulso a las entradas LD de todos los contadores.
> 
> Noto otra cosa en tu esquema: en el 555 de donde sacas los pulsos para el reloj tienes una resistencia de 1 Ohms. No sé si esto es correcto pero si en la realidad (No virtual) este 555 te da 1 pulso por segundo pues adelante.
> Té adjunto un programa que calcula el valor de las resistencias y los condensadores(Capacitores) para el 555.
> Es muy fácil de utilizar. Lo debes instalar en tu PC por medio del Programa adjunto llamado:
> 555 Timer PRO Setup.exe.
> 
> Entra a este enlace para que bajes todo.
> 
> 
> Lo tienes que bajar, desempacar, e instalar lo del 555.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



todavia tiene este archivo de live wire? lo pudiera adjuntar? saludos!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola djvita

Espero que el que te adjunto sea por el que preguntas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## djvita

gracias Mr Carlos ya cambie unos parametros que necesito hacer...aqui esta mi PCB


----------



## Crisalma

Hola!
Quisiera que alguien me ayude en lo siguiente:
Agregar un led verde en el Switch 2, que se encienda cuando se oprima al paso de 7mins.
Agregar otro led amarillo en el Switch 2, que se encienda cuando se oprima al paso de 20mins.

Lo que busco es que se pueda saber al iniciar el conteo en qué tiempo está.

Lo he estado intentando pero no he podido hacerlo.

Adjunto el diagrama en LiveWire.

Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

A excepción del 555, resto de circuitos imtegrados (74XXX) trabaja con 5V, si usas más de 5V los 74XXX se malogran, deterioran.
El 555 trabaja entre 5V y 15V.

Mira el circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Crisalma

Quiero alimentar todo con una pila de 9v por falta de espacio. ¿No se podría reducir la entrada con una resistencia?
Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Crisalma

¡Muchas gracias!
¡Eso era, un regulador!
¡Está quedando muy bien!
Ahora tengo un detalle; al poner un Switch para alimentar todo el circuito (esto es para apagarlo y prenderlo) al desconectarlo y volverlo a conectar la cuenta no queda en ceros y la alarma está funcionando.
¿A qué se deberá esto?
Como siempre, le estoy muy agradecida por su tiempo!!

¡Muchas gracias!
¡Eso era, un regulador!
¡Está quedando muy bien!
Ahora tengo un detalle; al poner un Switch para alimentar todo el circuito (esto es para apagarlo y prenderlo) al desconectarlo y volverlo a conectar la cuenta no queda en ceros y la alarma está funcionando.
¿A qué se deberá esto?
Como siempre, le estoy muy agradecida por su tiempo!!



Se me olvidó adjuntar el archivo con el diagrama modificado.
Hasta pronto!!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Eso se soluciona colocando un condensador de 0.01uF en paralelo con el botón de reinicio.

Este simulador no es muy bueno y no lo simula este efecto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jrcarlos18

buenas noches Mr Carlos sera que me puede ayudar con una cosita???


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jrcarlos18

Y Qué cosita es esa cosita ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jrcarlos18

Mr Carlos cordial saludo, estoy haciendo un reloj con las 74ls192 y la 7448, solo me faltan dos cositas las cuales son:
1 programar la hora que no sea utilizando los comparadores como son las 7485, si no con pulsadores u otra manera existente( pulsadores...)
2 programar la alarma
el formato el cual estoy utilizando es de 12 horas y lo estoy simulando en proteus.

mil gracias por la ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jrcarlos18

Y. . . cuál es tu esquema ??. el circuito cómo es ??

Es necesario que comprimas, con WinZip o WinRar, el archivo que se genera con tu simulador; luego adjuntarlo aquí.

Esto con el fin de que la ayuda sea efectiva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jrcarlos18

Mr Carlos tengo que descargar el programa para comprimir y descomprimir Archivo se lo envio en PDF que es lo que me deja hacer el proteus

saludos

gracias



Mr Carlos aca le dejo el archivo en rar

saludos


----------



## jrcarlos18

Mr Carlos estaré atento a sus comentarios y mil gracias por la colaboración


saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jrcarlos18

Dame un poco de tiempo por favor.

Que tipo de archivo adjuntaste en el .rar de tu menaje anterior ??
Su extensión es .DFX pero con qué lo puedo abrir ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jrcarlos18

Son 2 Cosas: 
1- Una circuiteria para poner a tiempo el reloj. Para esto no se requieren los 7485 que mencionas.
2- una circuiteria para agregarle una alarma “Programable” al reloj. Aquí es donde se requerirían los 7485.

Pero mencionas que sin utilizar los comparadores 7485.

Para poder poner a tiempo el reloj se debe interrumpir la señal Clock que llega al contador de las unidades de  minutos.
Luego por medio de las entradas nombradas D0, D1, D2, y D3 de cada contador programar, digamos, la hora actual y aplicar un pulso de transición negativa a las entradas PL de los contadores.
Para este caso, poner a tiempo el reloj, puedes utilizar interruptores los cuales irían conectados a las entradas de cada contador nombradas: D0, D1, D2, y D3. la otra terminal de esos interruptores iría conectada a GND(Tierra, Masa).
De cada entrada que hemos venido mencionando se conecta una resistencia de 10K hacia el Vcc.
Se utilizará un botón NO conectando una de sus terminales a todas las entradas PL de todos los contadores. De esta misma terminal se conecta una resistencia de 10K hacia el VCC. La otra terminal del Botón Se conecta a GND(Tierra, Masa).
Una vez programada la hora y los minutos por medio de los interruptores, se presiona este botón para que los datos en las entradas de los contadores pasen a sus salidas Q’s.

Debe haber tambien un interruptor o una circuiteria para interrumpir la señal Clock que llega al contador de las unidades de  minutos. Una vez que pongamos el reloj a tiempo volvemos a dejar pasar los pulsos Clock hacia este contador para que el reloj continúe trabajando.

Lo que se sale de este contexto son los contadores de las horas ya que para el funcionamiento normal se están utilizando algunas entradas D’s y las PL. . . Cierto ??.

Aquí hay que hacer una circuiteria para seleccionar, ya sea, trabajo normal del reloj o ponerlo a tiempo.

No pude abrir el archivo que adjuntaste en el .rar y el que se ve en el .PDF me parece que le faltan algunas cosas.
Te adjunto uno que podría ser el que te sirva.

Nota que con este circuito todos los interruptores deben quedar cerrados una vez que se ponga a tiempo el reloj a excepción del que tiene la terminal nombrada HUD1, el cual debe quedar abierto.

Ahora bien: cual sería tu idea para el sistema de la alarma ??
Cómo o con qué se haría este circuito ??. Dices que sin utilizar el comparador 7485.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jrcarlos18

Mr Carlos mil gracias por la colaboración, acá le envió mi diseño ya pude programar la hora pero como usted me decía hay que desactivar el clock o el pulso y configurar la hora eso ya lo pude hacer, pero otra condición es que no se le pueda configurar la hora cuando el pulso esta en funcionamiento que eso lo que no he logrado hacer  no se si exista otra forma para hacer esto que no sea con pulsadores.

y para programar la alarma que no sea con la 7485 cual otra forma seria con las compuertas???

mil gracias 

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jrcarlos18

No respondiste a mi pregunta: *Que tipo de archivo adjuntaste en el .rar de tu menaje anterior ??. Su extensión es .DFX pero con qué lo puedo abrir ??*

Primero Dices: *configurar la hora **eso ya lo pude hacer**,*

Más delante Dices: *pero otra condición es que **no se le pueda configurar la hora** cuando el pulso esta en funcionamiento que eso lo que no he logrado hacer: ( no se si exista otra forma para hacer esto que no sea con pulsadores.*

Pero. . . El archivo *Reloj Formato 12 Hrs.DSN* que te adjunté en el *Reloj 24 Hrs.ZIP* ya está completo y sin botones (= Pulsadores).

Dices Además: *y para programar la alarma que no sea con la 7485 cual otra forma seria con las compuertas???*

Yo Te hice primero la pregunta: *Ahora bien:* *cual sería tu idea para el sistema de la alarma ??*
*Cómo o con qué se haría este circuito ??. Dices que sin utilizar el comparador 7485.*

Aunque te responderé para no hacer más largo este tema:
Existen unas compuertas que comparan: OR exclusiva o NOR exclusiva.
Aunque requerirías de 4 paquetes de cualquiera de ellas para lograr el fin.
1 para las unidades de minuto.
1 para las decenas de minuto.
1 para las unidades de horas.
1 para las decenas de horas.

La OR exclusiva te da un 1 en su salida cuando sus entradas *no* son iguales, quiere decir que cuando son iguales da en su salida un 0.

La NOR exclusiva te da un 0 en su salida cuando sus entradas *no* son iguales, quiere decir que cuando son iguales da en su salida un 1.
Por eso comparan.

Analiza el Circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta:
Ese sería la circuiteria para la alarma. Solo te presento la circuiteria para el contador de las unidades de Minutos con compuertas OR o NOR exclusivas.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## jrcarlos18

Mr Carlos muchisimas gracias por su tiempo y su colaboracion 

cordial saludo


----------



## josefran19

Buenas MCarlos. Le adjunto un diseño que hice de un reloj 24h. Lo que realmente deseo es hacer la PCB pero el programa sigue dandome problemas al rutear todas las conexiones. Que consejo me da? Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola josefran19

Te sugiero que antes de hacer el PCB mejores algunas cosas de tu diseño.

No es prudente conectar una resistencia al común de los Display’s; hacerlo de esa forma al encender un 8 se verá más tenue que al encender un 1. las resistencias limitadoras para los Display’s se deben conectar en cada segmento.

Las entradas de los decodificadores nombradas LT(3) y BI(5), si no las utilizas deberán ser conectadas al Vcc.

Las entradas de los contadores nombradas DN(4) deben ser conectadas al Vcc.

La forma en que tienes conectados los botones para ajustar el tiempo no deben ser así, cuando cierras el botón, la salida de la compuerta AND asociada queda conectada al Vcc. con lo que podría quemare el IC.
Estas compuertas AND que estás utilizando son de la familia CMOS y no son compatibles con todos los demás IC’s que son de la familia TTL. Esa AND debería ser 74LS08.

La terminal para la polarización de tu circuito está marcada como 9V debiendo ser 5V. esto no afecta pues a la hora de conectar el circuito se conectaría a una fuente de 5 Volts.

Ahora, al respecto del PCB.
No conozco un SoftWare que haga el PCB sin ningún puente de alambre.
Sin embargo, hay que ayudarle un poco a nuestro “Hacedor” de PCB’s.
Esto prácticamente nadie lo Hace. Por ejemplo: supón que los PIN’s 12 y 13 de IC-1 van conectados a los PIN’s 10 y 11 de IC-2. Si tuvieras la posibilidad de cambiar en IC-1 en lugar de conectar los PIN’s 12 y 13 conectar los 2 y 3 le sería más fácil a nuestro SoftWare hacer el PCB pues los PIN’s 2 y 3 quedarían frente a frente, no del primer modo que en ese caso tendría que hacer un rodeo para trazar las pistas correspondientes.
Ésta tarea es más ardua que el propio diseño del circuito.

Una vez que nuestro SoftWare termine el diseño del PCB, tienes que analizarlo detenidamente con la intención de mover algunos componentes e inclusive pistas. Y re-rutear el diseño para que quite alambres y coloque pistas(Venas).

Tu circuito, con las mejoras que te menciono, está comprimido en el .ZIP que te adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## josefran19

Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta y la gran ayuda MrCarlos. Voy a modificar esas cosas que comentas a ver como me va. Gracias de nuevo.



Hola de nuevo MrCarlos. He estado todo el dia tratando de realizar el diseño para la PCB pero siempre el programa me deja 1, 2 o 3 rutas sin hacer. Seguí sus consejos pero no he logrado nada, quisiera pedir su ayuda o de alguien dentro del foro para esto. Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola josefran19

Como te mencioné: no hay un SoftWare que haga 100% el diseño del PCB.
1, 2, o 3 rutas sin hacer se pude considerar muy bueno o casi perfecto.

He leído por aquí que el EAGLE es el mejor pero no lo tengo para poder opinar.

Tiene otra opción: hacerlo Tú mismo, acomodas los componentes y empiezas a “Rutear”, también Tú mismo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## josefran19

Muchas gracias MrCarlos. De igual manera si otra persona quiere aportar lo apreciaría mucho.


----------



## Hadasaesther

SU1 Segundos Unidades Valor 1.
SU2 Segundos Unidades Valor 2.

QUE CONECTOR USASTES? COMO LO ENCUENTRO EN LIVEWIRE?

POR FAVOR



Este es mi esquema, pero no me funciona. Porqfavor podras corregirme


----------



## D@rkbytes

Hadasaesther dijo:


> Este es mi esquema, pero no me funciona. ¿Por favor, podrás corregirme?


Mira por aquí:   *¿Cómo subo imágenes y archivos?*


----------



## eduardoquijada

Hola buenas noches alguien podría ayudarme o explicarme, tengo el siguiente diagrama de un reloj digital de 12 horas y necesito ponerle una alarma me podrían explicar como hacerlo adjunto imagen y circuito diseñado en proteus SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, para añadir alarma, básicamente debes comparar la (hora/minutos) con una referencia.
Es decir dígito de mayor ponderancia de la hora con el digito de mayor ponderancia de la referencia. Misma condición para el otro dígito.
Luego idem para los minutos. Cuándo todas las comparaciones sean verdaderas, provocas el disparo enclavado de alguna señal, que luego podrás accionar lo que sea.


----------



## eduardoquijada

*G*racias por responder*,* Roberto*.* *V*iendo comentarios anteriores*, h*e visto que se realiz*ó* la alarma con un Flip Flop tipo D.
*¿E*n este circuito podría hacer lo mismo? Conectar las salidas de la compuerta 7490 que son Q0 hasta Q3 de la siguiente manera.
*A*djunto la imagen que vi en un comentario anterior*.*


----------

